# Jumbo Peanut Butter Question...



## TomsNutt (May 4, 2005)

How much should I expect to pay for the more common jars with their lids? I have seen prices all over the place on ebay. Plmk, thanks.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 6, 2005)

The Jumbo jars you see all the time are the pint size embossed with the elephant and swirls.  These should average about $2-$4 for a jar without the original lid.  These jars have various slogans embossed on the base.  I believe the error jars - i.e. "All the Kids Like Jubmo"  - sell for $25-$35.  If it comes with a nice original lid, add another $30 or so.  So, if you really want it - bid on it.  It's all in the law of supply and demand - and what's nicer than having original lids on all your Jumbo jars?  Good luck!  -Tammy


----------



## TomsNutt (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have been bidding on some on ebay but have been blown away by some of the prices the jars go for without the lids. Did jumbo offer any kind of promotional materials? ie posters, standee's, etc?


----------



## JohnRoy (May 9, 2005)

Hey, I've seen your postings here on the forum, so I just thought that I would ask a question. I have had some experience selling vinegar bottles, soda bottles, and mason jars on Ebay. However, I have NO EXPERIENCE AT ALL when it comes to Peanut Butter Jars. I have found 2-3 Peanut Butter Jars (probably pint-sized) on my Mother-in-law's property (JIF, I believe, with a dragon). I noticed that my mother has one at her house from the 50s (a nice pink Shed's with the original lid). Are these worth anything?


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 9, 2005)

Hi JohnRoy,  Your jars may have some value, can you post pictures?  
 Tom, as for Jumbo's promotional materials - I'm sure they must have had some but I don't recall seeing anything in a couple of advertising auction sites I occasionally take a look at.  You might want to take a look for yourself - www.buffalobayauction.com or www.frickerauctions.com  - I believe Buffalo Bay has an auction closing on Wednesday this week.  Good luck!  -Tammy


----------



## TomsNutt (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Jarsnstuff is right Johnroy without seeing them it is tough to say. They sound different but it is difficult to say without seeing them. There is a great auction coming up May 27 & 28, 2005 in Sylvester, GA or there website is www.danielauctioncompany.com. I try to check all the advertising auctions as this is the stuff that really gets me excited. Thanks for the info. I will check it out. I have seen, Tom's, Lance, Squirrel Brand stuff but no Jumbo yet. I am sure it exisits but just have not seen it.


----------

